# the tint laws?



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

So then, is it just the front windows they are concerned about?
I have two young children and would like to tint the rear windows to protect them, but i also dont want to have to deal with a policeman who has had a bad day and decided to pick on me because i have rear tints.
Anyone know the official take on tints?

Many thanks

Mat


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All depends if you are a man or a woman.

General rule is no more than 30% tint for the windows, but if it is a woman's car she is allowed to have it darker, but not sure on the %.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the woman's rule only applies if she is a muslim woman (might be wrong though).


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

30% tinting (darkness), for heat reduction (UV) no limit!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> 30% tinting (darkness), for heat reduction (UV) no limit!


The rule is 30% tint regardless, although as with the alcohol law, is often flouted.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Just be ware, the fines can be as much as 10,000DHS.

A good 30% tint isn't bad & definitely reduces heat in the car...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The tint law is something in which i just dont get whether the police are strict or not. One one hand i know quite a few people who have been fined heavily for tinting heavily

On the other hand, a quick survey on the roads on abu dhabi often shows me that sometimes up to 30 % of cars have heavy tint. 
And the funny part is they are not people with supposed wasta, i have seen quite a few South Indian or Pakistani men tinting 70% and when i asked them whether the police caught them, they just shrug and say they dont care if they are caught or fined.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Hi
the law as in usual, it`s 30% for all the windows, for the front also you can make 20Cm in front glass up.
but usualy as you sayed they are constrat on fron glass Driver and passenger so you can keep this 30%.
Rear usualy they not constrat on it, so you cuold make 50% it will be good protection and they will not give you fines for it, i hade like this in my car and even i regstrad the car when i have this taint and not body talk about it.
also if you want there is companies like V-Kool which they have till 100% protection with only 30% tint but this is will be little expinsive
Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just dont over do it and you will stay off the radar is my opinion. 

50% is quite dark and would highly recommend not doing the front driving windows that unless your wife will be extensively driving it, and then even only if her driving will only be mostly during the day time. It gets a bit difficult to see out of the window at night. 40% is good and think will keep anyone off the radar. Rears can be darker. Many people tint the rears quite darker as many women here do not drive and wish to be in the private in their own cars. If you see a person who appears out of place as confidently driving a vehicle with overly heavily tinted windows (70%+), I would suggest that isnt his car but is a locals vehicle that he is the hired driver for. Not always, but most likely.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can actually apply (or used to be able to!) for permission from the police to have darker tints but you would need to have a very very good reason for them to entertain the request.

About a year ago, Abu Dhabi Police did state that they were not going to issue any more NOCs for darker tints as they are dangerous and obscures your view and they were even talking about getting people to remove it (even those who had previously obtained police permission). This seems to have died a slow death but I have seen the police pulling people over on a number of occasions and getting them to peel off the offending tint - needless to say, it looks like it is an absolute pain to peel off!

Easiest thing to do is to simply buy a window shade, which is cheaper, legal and provides adequate protection to the kids/ backseat passengers.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

I went today and asked some tint people about tinting my car. it already has 30% from V-cool on there but its too light for me. The outside light and heat gives me headaches and I can't deal with the brightness. The guy said I could get a doctors note and keep that in the car and show the cops if they pull me over. I hope that is true.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> I went today and asked some tint people about tinting my car. it already has 30% from V-cool on there but its too light for me. The outside light and heat gives me headaches and I can't deal with the brightness. The guy said I could get a doctors note and keep that in the car and show the cops if they pull me over. I hope that is true.


Get better sunglasses.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Get better sunglasses.


lol, I already have a nice pair of polarized glasses that I wear everywhere. I definitely need those.


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Tanks for the advice guys,
From what i can make out, 30% front and whatever you like on the rear. Pretty much the same as UK law on tints.
Im really not fussed about the front, but want to afford my kids as much protection from the sun as i can get.


----------



## ayekami (May 24, 2011)

You are allowed to tint your car upto 30% whether front windows or rear


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

^ That's also what I know, 30% but I think they don't have any restriction on the rear. I know someone who had his car tinted at a dodgy place in SHJ and the guys didn't tell him that it was too much; thus, illegal so he got pulled over in Al khail.

BTW, there's a deal at dealgobbler.com for car tinting if anyone's interested.


----------

